# Luces inteligentes



## jamme (Abr 30, 2007)

hola amigos la verdad me encanta su página ya que resuelve las dudas que uno posee en este campo, además de que aqui hay muchas personas que tienen mucho conocimiento en el campo, eso me sorprende, y además comparten sus conocimientos con los demás, eso es maravilloso, bueno mi pregunta es la siguiente, donde puedo encontrar una pagina web con planos de luces inteligentes.

les agradezco de antemano su respuesta


----------



## aliteroid (May 1, 2007)

A que te refieres, luces de encendido automaticas, destelladores para eventos, regulacion de intensidad, activadas por algun fenomeno????


----------



## jamme (May 2, 2007)

me refiero a  luces activadas por audio, hace rato vi un diagrama de unas luces que se controlaban por medio de los bajos, medios y altos de un amplificador

no se como le llamen a ese sistema


----------



## canales (May 2, 2007)

Hola jamme.

Yo desde hace rato también he querio hacer un sistema de luces audioritmicas. Sábes, si no me equivoco, el diagrama al que haces referencia es el que se encuentra en la página web de Pablin. Este circuito activa las luces de acuerdo a los tonos graves, medios, y agudos del sonido.

Pero si tú lo quieres que se active por todos los tonos, simplemente deja ese mismo circuito con un solo canal y le quitas el filtro que va entre la salida de la etapa de amplificación y el transistor que activa al triac.  

Saludos.


----------



## jamme (May 10, 2007)

hola muchas gracias 

Canales estuve viendo la página de Pablin y ese es el circuito que busco, muchas gracias mi amigo
un saludo enorme desde colombia

atte jamme


----------



## maxilin (Dic 15, 2007)

Hola , quería saber si el circuito de esa pagina funciona bien , por que un amigo intento hacerla y le funciono , la llevo al cole para que la vieran los profesores para ver que tenia y supuestamen te estaba todo bien (cabe aclarar que soy estudiante y me gusta mucho este tema) y si me pueden decir si los integrados A1 , A2 y A3 son LM324 . Muchas gracias.


----------



## Lot (Jul 28, 2008)

La verdad no me gusta el efecto de las luces ritmicas de tres canales por tono yo te recomendaría que hicieras unas luces ritmicas por sonido utilizando la amplitud, es ecelente de 5 canales. utiliza un amplificador a transistor en emisor común, luego un VU meter de 5 led´s y luego un inversor TTL; luego lo aplicas a los triacs mediante led´s, te va a impresionar.


----------



## eb7ctx (Jul 28, 2008)

maxilin dijo:
			
		

> Hola , quería saber si el circuito de esa pagina funciona bien , por que un amigo intento hacerla y le funciono , la llevo al cole para que la vieran los profesores para ver que tenia y supuestamen te estaba todo bien (cabe aclarar que soy estudiante y me gusta mucho este tema) y si me pueden decir si los integrados A1 , A2 y A3 son LM324 . Muchas gracias.



Buenas

En ese circuito hay un error, la sección A le tienes que desconectar todas las patillas, si las dejas puestas atenúa el audio y no trabaja, y los cuatro están dentro de la misma pastilla


----------



## brunelo (Jul 28, 2008)

Hola, respecto a la respuesta de eb7ctx, me gustaria que exprese mejor su comentario porque no entiendo nada de lo que dice, ya que yo tambien estoy primero informaciónrmandome sobre el circuito de pablin he leido que es mejor ponerle optoaislador en la parte donde se usan los triacs para bajar el riesgo de quemar algo.
Mi duda es en la parte incial del circuito, cuando se usa microfono, no entiendo si el transformador es de 9 v de 12 v y no se como conectar la FASE 220v NEUTRO que esta al final
ESPERO mucha ayuda
Gracias de antemano


----------



## eb7ctx (Jul 28, 2008)

Hola Brunelo
 lo que te decía que el CI LM324 es un amplificador operacional que dentro lleva 4 amplificador perfectamente separados e identificados mira la base de datos
http://www.national.com/mpf/LM/LM324.html
Y el primero o parte A de los cuatro no hace nada mas que estorbar, que las patillas de este NO hay que conectarlas pues lo que hace es bajar la señal de audio, este circuito se ha examinado ya muchas veces en distintos foros, de hecho lo venden como kit comercial con ese problema, o le metes una señal muy alta a la entrada si no no hay quien lo haga funcional, pues el amplificador A esta la entrada unida con la salida y lo unico que hace es restar señal de audio, espero que me entiendas ahora

Un saludo


----------



## brunelo (Jul 28, 2008)

Hey..eb7ctx
Gracias por la respuesta.
SI ya te entendi. Disculpa si me paso de confianza pero me gustaria que me explikes más acerca del circuito que encontre en pablin ya he leido todo lo que hay de este circuito en este foro y otros pero no entiendo muy bien eso de la ultima parte del circuito eso de la conexion FASE 220v neutro ( http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/ilum/audiorit/index.htm )
Espero tu respuesta, Gracias


----------



## eb7ctx (Jul 28, 2008)

Nada hombre no te preocupes, lo que creo que no entiendes es la forma de conectar un equipo con el transformador separador es así ?
Pues la parte de 220 iría conectado en la salida de altavoz (según el texto) y la parte de 9 v a el circuito de luces (aunque yo lo pondría justo al revés)


----------



## KYC2711 (Oct 11, 2008)

hola!, yo tambien estoy haciendo un circuito de luces audioritmicas pero con el diagrama de otra pagina, el problema es que no puedo simularlo, ya revise el foro y encontre un diagrama para luces secuenciales pero yo necesito armar este diagrama para un proyecto escolar. alguien podria ayudarme a simularlo y decirme en que esta mal. gxs


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Oct 11, 2008)

El diagrama es un clásico de los audio ritmicos , quizas no puedas simularlo en soft por el problema del transformador de acople , para este transformador se debe buscar un transformador de salida de audio , es decir aquello s que acoplaban las salidas del amplificador a transistores aun pequeñño parlante , este transformador debe tener una relación de impedancias de más de 1 k (alta) a una baja (8 ohmios) que es la que va al parlante , para adaptar la salida de audio a este circuito el transformador de AUDIO , no de voltaje se conecta en reversa , es decir la toma de baja a la salida de audio o toma de auriculares del equipo que suministra la música ,con esto se consigue acoplar correctamente la señal , la salida de alta impedancia es la aque alimenta al resto del circuito , un potenciometro para dividir la señal y fijar la sensibilidad , un seguidor para acoplar esta señal ya sin cargar a la etapa anterior , de alli vienen 3 operacionales que son los que quedan de este LM324 , con ellos se hacen 3 filtros : uno pasaja , un pasabanda y un pasa alto , lo verás por la combinación resistencias - condensadores en su lazo de realimentación ,entonces los bajos , medio , altos ya filtrados y separados y que superen un nivel dispararán a su respectivo tiristor o triac con lo que su lampara resspectiva se encenderá segun estos pulsos siguiendo la musica si quieres seguirlos en soft preparalos como filtos y alimena la entrada del primer opam , el adaptador de impedancias con diferentes frecuencias , por decir una onda seno de  1 kh debe ser detectada solo por el filtro central e ignorada por los otros dos , una onda de 200 kh debe ser detectada por el de arriba y rechazada por los otros dos , etc, ten muchisimo cuidado con los voltajes si vas a implementarlos porque a no ser que se usen optoacopladores para excitar los tiristores o triac y aislarlos  electricamente del circuito de control y descarga hasta letal puede encontrarse en cualquier punto de la placa que no se conozca bien.


----------



## KYC2711 (Oct 11, 2008)

ok jorge mxs gxs x el consejo tratare de implementarlo y espero contar con su ayuda si no pudiera . saludos


----------



## 15584104 (Oct 11, 2008)

Yo hice estas luces ritmicas y andubieron, son mu buenas (; 
hacelas, sin ningun problema, y si necesitas mi ayuda pedime nomas

materiales: resistencia de 470 ohm
transistor BD135
led
bateria o lo q sea.


----------



## KYC2711 (Oct 12, 2008)

ya cheque tu diagrama e intente simularlo pero el led no enciende estoy conectando algo mal? necesita otra cosa?. gxas


----------



## KYC2711 (Oct 12, 2008)

x cierto de mi diagrama alguien podria decirme q son las letras "A" a las q van conectadas los opam y la q esta en la conexion de R1 y R2. gxs


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 12, 2008)

KYC2711 dijo:
			
		

> x cierto de mi diagrama alguien podria decirme q son las letras "A" a las q van conectadas los opam y la q esta en la conexion de R1 y R2. gxs


Los puntos "A" de los AO se conectan a la union de R1, R2 y C2.
R1 y R2 forman un divisor de tensión que polariza las entradas + de los AO a una tension aproximada de 3.6V.


----------



## CACHETES (Sep 21, 2009)

15584104 dijo:


> Yo hice estas luces ritmicas y andubieron, son mu buenas (;
> hacelas, sin ningun problema, y si necesitas mi ayuda pedime nomas
> 
> materiales: resistencia de 470 ohm
> ...



hola me podrias explicar tu diagrama no entiendo donde se conectan los led y quisiera saber cuantos leds le puedo conectar soy estudiante espero me puedas ayudar



Lot dijo:


> La verdad no me gusta el efecto de las luces ritmicas de tres canales por tono yo te recomendaría que hicieras unas luces ritmicas por sonido utilizando la amplitud, es ecelente de 5 canales. utiliza un amplificador a transistor en emisor común, luego un VU meter de 5 led´s y luego un inversor TTL; luego lo aplicas a los triacs mediante led´s, te va a impresionar.



hola suena sencillo lo que dices yo quiero hacer que los leds solo enciendan al ritmo de la musica la verdad tengo leds de alto brillo pero solo tengo de un color por eso no me interesa el cambio de color pero abusando de tu ayuda no me podrias hacer un pequeño diagrama de tu explicacion


----------

